# Making your box joint fixture for the router table



## paulcomi (Sep 12, 2004)

Guys, I just caught the segment on the desk set and I saw the box joint fixture. That is a neat thing I will definately build because making box joints on the table saw is a drag. I hate loading up the dado set unless its a big job. 

I understand the concept and procedure well, but I need to know how you establish/set up for the space between the bit and the slot guide when you initially clamp the fixture to the router table.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul
"making box joints on the router table " The Jig(s) ,It's one of the 1st items I got from OakPark and one of the best items you can put your money into.
Do get all 3 of them ,you will be glad you did plus the brass set up bars.
With jigs you can be cutting box joints in about 2 mins. setup time or less.

Here's some links to OakPark
http://www.oak-park.com/usa12.html
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=boxj--&ref=usa12.html
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=bars--


http://www.routerworkshop.com/index.html

http://www.routerworkshop.com/Merchandise.html

BO85 The Router by Bob Rosendahl

This book covers router setups, safety, bits, table mounting, pattern work, detail molding, inlays, panel doors, mitre work, circles, box joints, dovetails and more.

Clearance Price $7.75 USD!

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Paul
Forgot the How to Link
see below

http://www.routerworkshop.com/boxjoints.html

Bj


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Paul, with the Oak-Park router table and their box joint jigs, both have holes in them. These holes locate the jig on the table. You then use holes to bolt it to the table, and you are ready to make joints. All three jigs have location holes. It is even easy for me to set up.  

Dave
the "Doctor"


----------

